# Beamer!



## Yasemin (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich muss ein Referat über Beamer halten.

Mir fehlen aber so Sachen wie die Erläuterung und Erklärung der technischen Taten, oder zum Beispiel werden Beamer in verschiedene Klassen unterteilt (nur in welche?) und so weiter.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, kann mir weiterhelfen oder kennt gute Seiten auf denen ich Infos diesbezüglich finde?


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juli 2002)

Ich hätt das hier hier für Dich. Richtig tief geht der Artikel aber auch nicht..


----------



## Yasemin (9. Juli 2002)

Dankeschön, damit kann ich schon ein bißchen was anfangen, vielen Dank.

Noch jemand, wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal 



/Yasemin, die sich fragt warum sie unbedingt einen IT Job wollte *grr*


----------



## foxx21 (9. Juli 2002)

such doch mal bei google, da gibts infos im überschuß


----------



## Yasemin (10. Juli 2002)

Darf ich fragen wie du gesucht hast, denn wenn ich suche, bekomm ich fast nur Hersteller von Beamer, oder Händler.


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen, die ct'.

Hier kannst Du Artikel von denen für rund 1 Euro kaufen. Bei Tests wird da meistens auch viel über die Technik, die dahinter steckt, geschrieben.

Hier und hier zwei zum Teil kostenlose ct'-Artikel und  hier noch was nettes, was Dich interessieren dürfte.

Die Zeitschrift ist Ihr Geld wirklich wert..


----------



## Yasemin (10. Juli 2002)

Danke, vielen Dank, das kann ich alles sehr gut gebrauchen. Was würd ich manchmal nur ohne euch tun?


----------



## Yasemin (10. Juli 2002)

Gut, vielleicht kann mir noch jemand diese Fragen beantworten.

1. Was ist der Unterschied ob Daten zu einem Beamer digital oder analog übertragen werden?

2. Was macht die S-Video Schnittstelle und hat jemand davon ein Bild?

3. Was macht der Composite Port?

Ihr seht ich bin ein absoluter Newbie im Hardwarebereich.


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. Juli 2002)

hier ein bild von S-Video und Composite 
hier eine Stichwortliste von A-Z zum Thema 
Nur als Beispiel....

S-Video überträgt das Videobild in zwei Teilen einnal Helligkeit und einmal Farbe. Damit wird das Bild Besser und Schärfer.

Der Composite Eingang ist quasi ein ganz normaler Videoeingang. Meiner Meinung nach...

2b


----------

